# catchin cig's on the pier????



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

how do you make those sabiki like rigs that people use to catch cig's on the piers. i know its just line and what looks like gold hooks and a weight. what are they called so i can look them up on google/youtube.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.sarasota-fla-fishing.com/GoldBait.html

If you dont know how to tie a dropper loop search youtube there are some good videos, it takes practice to get good at the spacing and length but i did it in a night and had 3 rigs ready to go for Saturday and caught lots of bait on them.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

great!! thanks man


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

6 or 8 pound test works better especially on clear water days....I used to tie rigs up but now I can buy a sabiki rig for a couple bucks ..why not..The green beaded one worked good for ballyhoo last fall ....


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

There are times though that the sabiki wont do anything and the gold hook rig kills em. Upsize the hooks and use 10lb flourocarbon and the spaniards will kill it.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Cigar minnows don't like sabiki rigs with the beads.


----------

